# plumbing license in florida.



## bobbyhutchinson (Jan 10, 2012)

how about the guys who has been behind the fence, and paid their debt to society. get out want to take there exam, but the state require you have your civil rights restored. and the state has a back log of 3 to 4 years. so the xcon gets the s----- of the stick.:censored. wait in line i guess.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Texas is tough on felons, too. Sometimes bad choices lead to long lasting repercussions.

Good luck though.


----------



## bobbyhutchinson (Jan 10, 2012)

bobbyhutchinson said:


> how about the guys who has been behind the fence, and paid their debt to society. get out want to take there exam, but the state require you have your civil rights restored. and the state has a back log of 3 to 4 years. so the xcon gets the s----- of the stick.:censored. wait in line i guess.


 man wants to do right, florida want let them.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Wanting something right away tends to get people in trouble... :whistling2:
Perhaps you need to relax, take some time, and prove yourself worthy....

The rule makes sense....
I certainly wouldn't want a convicted felon straight out of prison being allowed to come into my home and do plumbing work....

But I also realize that anyone can screw up once in their lives...
It just takes a while to show it's only going to be once....

Find a job...
Work at it...
Prove you are stable and trustworthy...
Good Luck!


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Wanting something right away tends to get people in trouble... :whistling2:
> Perhaps you need to relax, take some time, and prove yourself worthy....
> 
> The rule makes sense....
> ...


This sums it up. ......you have to pay to play! You should have to wait longer imo.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

bobbyhutchinson said:


> how about the guys who has been behind the fence, and paid their debt to society. get out want to take there exam, but the state require you have your civil rights restored. and the state has a back log of 3 to 4 years. so the xcon gets the s----- of the stick.:censored. wait in line i guess.


 





A friend of mine did every day of (10) years in a federal prison. FL granted him a master plumbing license after he jumped through all the hoops. It can be done. His (10) year stretch was for trafficking, no violence. Felonies with violence might be different.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> A friend of mine did every day of (10) years in a federal prison. FL granted him a master plumbing license after he jumped through all the hoops. It can be done. His (10) year stretch was for *trafficking, no violence*. Felonies with violence might be different.




Trafficking leads to violence by the end users.


----------

